# LG Optimus 3D, Samsung Galaxy S2, or HTC Sensation.



## Crisvillani (Jun 9, 2011)

So I have quite the predicament here I am currently trying to pick between the three devices listed in my title, but am having very hard time. I like the Optimus b/c its different with the 3D and all, and the processor is very good, yet don't really like the custom skin of LG. What I like about the S2 is its very thin and sleek, and fast, yet I heard it has overheating issues and gps is spotty. And the sensation I love the build quality and how it looks , and I loove sense, but the less ram and small internal storage has me worried









So what do you guys think which is your favorite between the three, which would you buy or have bought already ?

Thanks,
Crisvillani


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

I would go with the SGS2. Samsung has done a great job of turning its reputation around, and in my opinion, has stepped up to the plate. The issues with the SGS2 can be fixed via OTA. I think that the 3D thing is just a phase. and yeah, nothing can change the memory on the sensation. it is what it is


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully the GSII has LTE, then it's definitely my next phone. If not, i will stick with the tbolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

